

AmEx to Offer a Prepaid Debit Card that Rewards Users in FarmVille Cash - jsm386
http://allthingsd.com/20120522/amex-to-offer-a-prepaid-debit-card-that-rewards-users-in-farmville-cash/

======
to3m
By signs like this, we know that we are living in the end times.

Repent, ye sinners! Tremble, ye mighty! Be fearful, for your Lord sees all,
and as the end of days bears near, he shall tally your works, and by the truth
of them shall ye be judged!

;)

